# Zatarain's Cheddar Jalapeno Cornbread Mix Review!!!



## kleenex (Apr 26, 2017)

From the same people that have done rice mixes for decades they have come out with a NEW set of baking mixes.

I was waking down the baking isle recently and spotted this item that I never expected they would make.

This is the first corn bread mix I have ever seen at a grocery store that says you need to add cheddar to it.

I opened up the box and see one bag of corn bread mix with specs of Jalapeno in it.

I added in the cheddar cheese, egg, milk, and melted butter and baked it off.  

They say you can mix in crumbled bacon, swap out for pepper jack or Monterrey Jack cheese, or add in andouille sausage. 

Around 25- 30 minutes later it was done.

You could certainly see some jalapeno bits in this cornbread.

This cornbread actually had a kick to it.

It was enough to get me a nose blow.

Cornbread flavor was solid.

I have to give this item a big thumbs up and a must try item if you can find it.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 26, 2017)

They make good product... I will find this...


----------



## kleenex (Apr 26, 2017)

The rice mixes are really solid.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 26, 2017)

Its been a while since I have used them but, I agree...


----------



## caseydog (Apr 26, 2017)

They encourage people to mix fresh ingredients into their boxed products. Chef John Besh has a series of YouTube videos where he customizes their products...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRAYqjJR3lU

CD


----------



## buckytom (Apr 27, 2017)

I find Zatarains way too salty for my tastes.

And Casey, a "chef" who doctors up boxed mixes might want to drop the title in such a case.


----------



## Addie (Apr 27, 2017)

buckytom said:


> I find Zatarains way too salty for my tastes.
> 
> And Casey, a "chef" who doctors up boxed mixes might want to drop the title in such a case.



My thoughts exactly. It is no longer a *Zatarain* product or recipe. It is a Chef John Besh recipe. Zatarain is only supplying the seasonings mostly. And you can get them from McCormack. I am not saying that the final product tastes like a different product, but neither does it taste like the Company intended to.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 27, 2017)

Actually, I had intended to say that a person who doctors a box of a mix ain't a chef.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 27, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Actually, I had intended to say that a person who doctors a box of a mix ain't a chef.



Perhaps somebody needs to tell the _James Beard Foundation_, since they were fooled into giving a _James Beard Award_ to a guy who ain't a chef. 

I also bet Mario Batali feels stupid for losing to Chef Besh on _Iron Chef America_. Imagine an Iron Chef's embarrassment at losing to a guy who ain't a chef.

His Zatarain's videos are clearly designed to help people jazz up (pardon the pun) boxed products at home. Chef Besh part of the movement by chefs to get people to cook at home for family and friends. Mixing boxed ingredients with fresh ingredients is a good way to ease people into cooking -- and I am sure a lot of DC members do it. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 27, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Perhaps somebody needs to tell the _James Beard Foundation_, since they were fooled into giving a _James Beard Award_ to a guy who ain't a chef.
> 
> I also bet Mario Batali feels stupid for losing to Chef Besh on _Iron Chef America_. Imagine an Iron Chef's embarrassment at losing to a guy who ain't a chef.
> 
> ...


----------



## caseydog (May 4, 2017)

I stumbled on this video tonight, and wanted to share it. It is another side of Chef John Besh that will hopefully convert some of the naysayers...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbJ_cE_5hM8

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (May 4, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I stumbled on this video tonight, and wanted to share it. It is another side of Chef John Besh that will hopefully convert some of the naysayers...CD




Immensely talented chef, not in need of any justification of his talents.. This guy can build a delightful meal using anything he prefers..

There will always be naysayers and its been my experience that many of them come from those who loudly claim that they are true foodies... 

Ross


----------

